# ??????????? HELLO ??????????



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Why is there no info for the maximas up here ? My dad just got an 05 max should I just fellow the altima stuff to hook the maxima up most sites have info on both :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go to your "user CP" up top..
click on user options..
for the thread views, set them to "show all threads" so they show the old ones as well.

If you don't find anything you want, then go to forums.maxima.org.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> go to your "user CP" up top..
> click on user options..
> for the thread views, set them to "show all threads" so they show the old ones as well.
> 
> If you don't find anything you want, then go to forums.maxima.org.


Thanks that worked


----------

